# [Portage] uses auto-añadidas (cerrado)

## the incredible hurd

Tenía entendido que portage iba a dejar de poner uses automágicamente para dejarlo todo bajo elección y criterio de sus usuarios, pero no es así, ¿por qué?

```

# emerge -uDNvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/enca-1.12  USE="-doc recode%*" 519 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7 [3.52.6] USE="gtk" 1,015 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,534 kB

host_cabreado ~ # euse -i recode

global use flags (searching: recode)

************************************************************

[-    ] recode - Enables support for the GNU recode library

local use flags (searching: recode)

************************************************************

```

Nótese que, según euse, no tengo recode por ninguna parte.

Me gustaría saber por qué ocurre y en qué momento decidieron añadir uses automáticamente sin previo aviso. Esto de recode es sólo un ejemplo; lo he visto con muchos otros programas... ¿y si un buen día deciden quitarlas?, ¿por qué no usan eselect news para advertirlo?    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me gustaría saber por qué ocurre

 

depende, puede ser o bien porque el dev del paquete estima que es oportuno que dicho paquete tenga esa USE o bien se activa por defecto en el perfil que tengas seleccionado.

 *Quote:*   

> y en qué momento decidieron añadir uses automáticamente sin previo aviso

 

eso debería saberse por el changelog del paquete en cuestión o bien en el propio perfil.

P.ej. en el caso de app-i18n/enca :

 *http://gentoo-portage.com/app-i18n/enca/ChangeLog#ptabs wrote:*   

> 25 Feb 2010; Pawel Hajdan jr <phajdan.jr@gentoo.org> enca-1.12.ebuild:
> 
> Make recode support optional, wrt bug #257256 by Leonid Krivoshein
> 
> <klark73@mail.ru>

 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿por qué no usan eselect news para advertirlo?

 

cierto, no digo que hagan uno cada vez que se modifique alguna USE ( porque eso sería una locura) pero si cuando hay cambios importantes.

Si no quieres que te toqueteen tus uses usa un perfil base o simplemente añade al principio de las USE de tu make.conf -* aunque mucho OJO si hacses esto, ya que deshabilitas casi todas las use por defecto. 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

sip yo tb he notado que colocan USEs por que  si y no me gusta mucho :S bueno cuiando es asi y no quiero que esa USE se habilite la agrego con - al /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Según tengo yo entendido es las USE flags automáticas se deben al perfil que utilices ($eselect profile list), donde coloca por defecto ciertas USE que deberían ser "comunes" para un servidor, un escritorio o el perfil elegido. 

Si se esta inconforme con eso lo mejor es usar los archivos make.conf y package.use. Todo eso ya lo saben, y claro algunos de ustedes conocen perfectamente el sistema, pero imaginen que alguien apenas esta iniciando en esto de compilar programas y optimizaciones, lo mejor para esos usuarios es tener USE flags predeterminadas y después ir aprendiendo poco a poco que quitar y que poner. Yo creo que esto esta bien, más que una imposición vean una guía.

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Si no quieres que te toqueteen tus uses usa un perfil base o simplemente añade al principio de las USE de tu make.conf -* aunque mucho OJO si hacses esto, ya que deshabilitas casi todas las use por defecto.

 

Interesante idea, la pondré en práctica, tras un backup.

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Yo creo que esto esta bien, más que una imposición vean una guía. 

 

Lo entenderé así, pero no se parece en nada a la información que leí cuando instalé gentoo, hará un par de años. Eso es lo que me ha hecho verlo como imposición dictatorial...

Buscaré profiles básicos o -*

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

O no entiendo bien tu punto de vista o será que me falta café hoy   :Laughing: 

Difícilmente puedo entender el hecho de añadir USE flags como una imposición dictatorial. Gentoo se caracteriza por la libertad para elegir qué queremos y qué no queremos. Añadir una USE flag es añadir otra opción. Cada nueva USE flag nos da más libertad, y no menos. Si a lo que te refieres es al estado predeterminado de dicha bandera entonces también deberías entender que por cada persona que vea "recode" como inadecuado habrá otra que vea "-recode" como inadecuado. El consenso en dicho sentido es también imposible, y por tanto es el desarrollador o grupo responsable el que elige, basándose en su propio criterio. El usuario tiene la libertad en última instancia de apagar o encender la bandera a su gusto.

Ten en cuenta que el hecho de que una bandera esté encendida o apagada no quiere decir absolutamente nada sobre el número de dependencias o la funcionalidad que va a tener el paquete en cuestión. Es mucho más complejo que eso. Hay banderas que recortan dependencias al activarse, y que las inflan al desactivarse. Hay banderas que cuando se activan producen como consecuencia un código más eficiente y/o liviano. Es más, hay banderas cuyo comportamiento va a depender de otras banderas, y por tanto van a actuar de forma distinta dependiendo de su relación con las susodichas.

La gestión de las USE flags es uno de los aspectos que más marcan las diferencias entre una instalación de Gentoo y otra, si no el que más. Son gajes del oficio. Usar Gentoo implica tomar decisiones de este tipo, tal y como el hecho de tener un hijo implica tomar decisiones sobre su educación, su formación en el ámbito moral (ya sea religiosa o no), etc. etc. Si no estamos preparados para ser padres siempre podemos ser hermanos, primos, amigos o tíos y usar Sabayon, Arch o algo que requiera menos responsabilidad   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Bueno, ya me dejo de sandeces, disfrutad del fin de semana. Saludos a todos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Saludos a todos los buenos amigos 

i92guboj

Como siempre aclarándome dudas  :Wink: 

----------

